# Pro-Staffing?



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

I really don't get it. It seems like the waterfowl industy is overloaded with them. Everybody you talk to is a pro-staffer for some call company or decoy maker. I can't blame the companies for having promotional staff's, but my question is: Why does everyone want to become a promotional staffer? I like switching calls and my decoy spread has at least 6 different brands of decoys. Just was wondering what the benefits were to being a staffer. Thoughts?


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not a pro staffer but I promote 2 call companies, both from michigan. Lynch Mob, and Natures Echo. Goose and turkey calls respectively. I dont know why people get on staffs... maybe to get the gear at cost instead of paying normal price?


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok....I'll bite. I staff for GK calls. I don't care for the guys out there that will do anything just to be on "a staff". I think when u truly believe that a certain companies product is the best in the industry then there is nothing wrong w promoting them. I can honestly say if I didn't staff for GK, I wouldn't be staffing for any other call company out there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

Huntermax, so if you find a call that you believe is better than a GK than you will no longer staff for them? 

Not saying you, but it seems a lot of guys/kids want on a promotional staff just to say they are pro-staffers.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

The thing is I've tried a TON of calls and I have yet to find a company that is better in quality, service, and sound than GK. Service is probably the most important to me. A lot of companies sell a great sounding call, but it's the service after the sale that sells me.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

There are a lot of people out there that want to be on a staff for the status. I can honestly say that if GK called me up and told me they didn't want me on their staff that I would still use their calls and promote their products. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Huntermax-4 said:


> There are a lot of people out there that want to be on a staff for the status. I can honestly say that if GK called me up and told me they didn't want me on their staff that I would still use their calls and promote their products.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


We run a show is why we do it.. But we will not use something we don't like or believe in just because we get it for free!


SOTV


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

Good to hear. I have never heard a bad thing about GK, I like their calls. Currently do not own one but may in the future.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

HM4- Are you compensated for this? In what way? What are your duties? 

Pm me if you want...


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I have always been a fan of the Pro Staff that Caddis was on a few years back. 

Otherwise i have never understood it either.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

ohhiitznik said:


> I dont know why people get on staffs... maybe to get the gear at cost instead of paying normal price?


 
For some, it is because they want something catchy in their signature line.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

As you mentioned earlier, it seems like alot of kids or guys are constantly switching staffs, etc. that's because they are doing it for the wrong reason, and that's to try and get free or cheap gear....or they think that being on a staff makes them look better or be a better hunter then the guy not on a staff

As Huntermax-4 stated, if you truely believe in a product and how the company is run, then that's the right reason to staff for them...getting on staff isn't just about asking and then getting on...there's alot of work involved. I am currently on Team GK but it took me a few years to get there. I promote their products because I believe in them, and Bob's customer service is top knotch. Plus with him being in Michigan, I am supporting a company that is in my state. 

I blow duck calling competitions, and I've tried alot of different calls, but I've had alot of success using GK's call, not only because they fit me, but because any time I have a questionn or problem with something, I don't get a voicemail or no response when I call....I get an answer to my problem or question. As far as I'm concerned, even if I got stuff for free or had to pay full price, I'd stilll support the companies I staff for simply because I believe in their products.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

i always thought applying for a pro staff position was kind of goofy. to me i would think the company would seek u out because u have something that could benefit there company. not to take any thing away from some one who applied. i got several good friends who have and i think they represent those company's well but to me it just makes more sense to be offered the opportunity threw your accomplishments as an outdoors men.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

T.J. said:


> i always thought applying for a pro staff position was kind of goofy. to me i would think the company would seek u out because u have something that could benefit there company. not to take any thing away from some one who applied. i got several good friends who have and i think they represent those company's well but to me it just makes more sense to be offered the opportunity threw your accomplishments as an outdoors men.


Same as TJ. I'll add though that it just doesnt appeal to me to spend my own time and $$$ trying to make someone else money. Not trying to take away from anyone that pro staffs, just have never understood it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I was asked to join a turkey call company staff in which I believed in their products.. I am actually very happy with the arrangement and am humbled to be on a staff with some of the best turkey hunters and callers in the country.. 

I am extremely critical of turkey calls and can break the un breakable.. Unlike large companies staffs, my input is taken to heart and implemented, both from a product and a business standpoint.. If I do not like a certain one of our products I do not recommend or promote it.. 

If I was on a staff whereas I received some shirts with my name on them and my opinions and viewpoints were not taken into consideration, I would leave.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

duckbuster808 said:


> ......but because any time I have a questionn or problem with something, I don't get a voicemail or no response when I call....I get an answer to my problem or question. As far as I'm concerned, even if I got stuff for free or had to pay full price, I'd stilll support the companies I staff for simply because I believe in their products.


This sums it up right here. One of a few reasons why I no longer staff for anyone. Additionally, you could give me a Yugo for free, but I'm still going to buy the extended cab truck. Many Staffers out there are in it for the right reasons, and I respect their opinion. Others, who jump from one to the other depending on the direction of the wind............Worthless IMHO. How can someone like that possibly expect me to believe that the company that they staff for makes the best call, when they have only tried two in their life and can't even make all of the sounds that are possible on a call? They can't.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i pro-staff for several bait companies. All of which are owned by good friends of mine. I do what i can to help promote their products because i have input into what they produce and because i do believe in their products and vision - but most importantly, because they are my friends. 

There is nothing wrong with being on a prostaff, there are plenty of benefits. Some people get on one and think "pro" means professional and act accordingly.... I think that is why most people scoff at them. Pro-staff is what it is - you're the sham-wow guy and nothing more. :evil:


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

"Pro-Staff", at which level you are is a big difference! A lot of guys like the "Pro-staff" title, but when in reality they are just working for a rep group. But an actual Pro-Staffer is a completely different position.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Some interesting reads. In my opinion, it is for the most part a simple signature line. It doesn't make you a better hunter, or a worse hunter than others. 

Prolly the biggest thing it gives you is the bragging rights around the campfire while drinking beers with the friends.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Prolly the biggest thing it gives you is the bragging rights around the campfire while drinking beers with the friends. Original quote by Bellyup


Good one Dave!!!!!!! :lol: I like it. Making lemons into lemonade dude! 

As for staffing and i've been on more than a few. There is tons of work that goes on behind the fasade. As in working for Drake waterfowl products. There is a 8-10 page terms and conditions write up that you have to meet before getting on and to stay on staff. Do I post up i'm on Drake waterfowls staff? Ahh no because I don't want to hang shingles under my name. Others do and more power to them. I'm ok with it as if it really matters to them that I am, to each there own. Some of the retoric they get are from jealous people. Just the way people are nothing more. Otehr see it as a medal or badge of honor??  

It's all about the promotion. If anyone on staff believes they are a Pro hunter because their title says "Pro Staff" sorry you may be a pro hunter but not because you are on a staff with someone. 

I have a Pro and field staff for my call business. There are requirements to stay on the said staff, and there are certain rules and regulations that all must abide by as well. Some do well playing with and for others and SOME DON'T. It is what it is. I get calls every week from people I don't know, have never met or even heard of that want to be on my Pro or field staff??? I ask them have you ever blown any of my calls. 9 out of 10 times the answer is ahh no I haven't. So I ask "then why would you want to rep a call that you have no idea if it's good or bad or middle of the road"? There in lies the question I think I can answer. 

*Some* people want to feel like they belong to something.................. anything. 

It makes them feel better about life in general. Be it a pro staff, private club (beer drinking club) Church or other org. That's my answer and i'm sticking to it.....

Smoke


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been thinking about pro staffing for Zong Bong for the last 5 years. I've just been too lazy to pick up the phone so far. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like to add a little something here. As you all can see I have the fact that I am a staff member for GK in my signature and I do it for one reason only. It is not to feel superior or because I think "I'm cool" to be on a staff. The reason I have it there is so that people can get ahold of me should they have any questions about GK or their products. I've received countless pms on different forums from people with a question about a certain call or different things about GK. I know that I've done the same when I had different questions about a certain companies products. 

I can't say for sure that this is why all "staffers" have a link in their signature, but that is why I do.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Huntermax-4 said:


> I'd like to add a little something here. As you all can see I have the fact that I am a staff member for GK in my signature and I do it for one reason only. It is not to feel superior or because I think "I'm cool" to be on a staff. The reason I have it there is so that people can get ahold of me should they have any questions about GK or their products. I've received countless pms on different forums from people with a question about a certain call or different things about GK. I know that I've done the same when I had different questions about a certain companies products.
> 
> I can't say for sure that this is why all "staffers" have a link in their signature, but that is why I do.


What type of compensation do you get? Free calls, money, commisions, discounts?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I view claiming "pro staff" status about the same as I do visible tatoo's.

My rule is this: For every visible tatoo, I down grade my initial impression of one's intelligence by 10%. So if at first you seem really bright (say better than 80% of the general pop.), and then I notice the barbwire tat + the DU logo, I figure you're borderline retarded.

Same with the "pro staff": If at first you talk a good game and seem to have your sh_t together...then you tell me that you are "On Staff", I discount your advice and level of experience accordingly for every company you rep, (and double discount if it's a crappy product - sort of like the naked lady on the forearm).


Then again, I'm the guy who won't let the dealership "tag" my vehicle without paying me a royalty.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Imitation is the best form of flattery, I guess. :lol:

Congrats, you have earned 2 pro-staff points! Keep up the good work and you may earn enough pro-staff points to get your hat signed before fall!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Imitation is the best form of flattery, I guess. :lol:
> 
> Congrats, you have earned 2 pro-staff points! Keep up the good work and you may earn enough pro-staff points to get your hat signed before fall!


:lol::lol::lol:

He is looking for a new crew caddis, you got to have room for him.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Hopefully you scanned it and went to the link. :lol: (it's not the same as yours)

I will say it's ironic getting pro-staff criticism from someone with a link to their favorite layout boat company in their signature - are you on lake bonneville layouts boats pro-staff? It's weird cuz on their facebook page there are all these unsolicited photos and wall posts of you, about you and posted by you, with all these pro-staffy comments and what not. And then you got this link to a non-sponsoring company in your sig line - mysteriously disguised as a mobile tag - as if to purposefully circumvent the nonsponsor advertising rules of this forum. Sure looks like you're going out of your way to impress these lake bonneville guys!!


I gotta say you guys are a hoot! all these wacky shenanigans that go on here... schucks!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thedude said:


> Hopefully you scanned it and went to the link. :lol: (it's not the same as yours)
> 
> I will say it's ironic getting pro-staff criticism from someone with a link to their favorite layout boat company in their signature - are you on lake bonneville layouts boats pro-staff? It's weird cuz on their facebook page there are all these unsolicited photos and wall posts of you, about you and posted by you, with all these pro-staffy comments and what not. And then you got this link to a non-sponsoring company in your sig line - mysteriously disguised as a mobile tag - as if to purposefully circumvent the nonsponsor advertising rules of this forum. Sure looks like you're going out of your way to impress these lake bonneville guys!!
> 
> ...


Please refer to your pro staff contract, section 5 paragraph 1: "acting up for the sake of attention will not be tolerated". You have been penalized 2 pro staff points. :lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Now I'm confused. Pro-staffers are not cool, but having a crew name with logo is.:help:

If someone could clear that up for me, it would be appreciated. I just want to portray the right image when I show up at the boat launch next season. Right now I'm gathering all my bands and putting them on a lanyard. Would it look o.k. if I wore 2 lanyards of bands or would that be overkill. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Interesting thread.

I have had the opportunity to hunt with a major call maker. I work for him (take care of his lawn in Port Clinton and spray his building for spiders). He is a great guy and fun to hunt with.

I asked him this very question one time while hunting Magee Marsh on one of my permits. He told me flat out that most guys just want to be part of "The Team". Really no different than gang mentality (my words, NOT his). Not that in the waterfowling world it's a bad thing, just sayin'.

That being said, he also pointed out the obvious-promoting product. The more guys on the "pro-staff" the more promotional opportunity. A very few (for him) are on a special "Unit". These guys are the "elite" staffers that can make money if they earn points by working shows, taking journalists hunting, sell product and such. I know one guy who makes several thousand dollars a year by having fun working as a pro-staffer. 

Making money is the best reason. I truly believe there are VERY few that make $.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Water_Hazard said:


> Now I'm confused. Pro-staffers are not cool, but having a crew name with logo is.:help:


:lol: You pretty much nailed it right there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

The younger forum members will get it. :yikes:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

If i wanted attention i would just change my license plate to be my screen name........


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Water_Hazard said:


> Now I'm confused. Pro-staffers are not cool, but having a crew name with logo is.:help:


That was pretty douchey, not as douchey as the 50 guys that have never hunted with us that wanted to buy gear with the logo on it. It was done just for the hell of it. Should have recognized the opportunity to turn a profit on it and spent my time parking for geese. Ah Well.



Water_Hazard said:


> If someone could clear that up for me, it would be appreciated. I just want to portray the right image when I show up at the boat launch next season. Right now I'm gathering all my bands and putting them on a lanyard. Would it look o.k. if I wore 2 lanyards of bands or would that be overkill. Thanks in advance.


Most definately wear both sets of bands. It would elevate you parking lot god-like status amongst those that consider 1 bird for every 3.8387 hours hunted and daily bag of 1.3 birds to be a worthwile pursuit. You might even get some groupies!!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

These recent posts are a stark reminder of why I haven't been on this forum for months. With that being said, continue with all your retoric. 

I for one have had enough the last two visits to last me another 5-6 months. This used to be a great forum, until we brought the fuge mentality over here!!! Retiring from MS once again............... 

Have fun with it....................:irked: 


Todd


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I dunno, smoke. Through all the bs I can see both sides of the argument. Yeah, they fight just for the sake of it. Some people post just for posting. Some promote for promoting sake. Heck, I have a logo as my avatar that I volunteer for....I want people to look at it, join up, and further us as an organization. Is that wrong? Possibly.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I dunno, smoke. Through all the bs I can see both sides of the argument. Yeah, they fight just for the sake of it. Some people post just for posting. Some promote for promoting sake. Heck, I have a logo as my avatar that I volunteer for....I want people to look at it, join up, and further us as an organization. Is that wrong? Possibly.


Its all about how and why you represent....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> Now I'm confused. Pro-staffers are not cool, but having a crew name with logo is.:help:


No need to clear that up, just reread my post and you should be able to answer your own question.

If someone want's to prostaff, do what makes you happy. Myself, I'd never spend my time and $$$ trying to make someone else $$$. Our logo is for the group of guys we hunt with, this has no relation to this thread at all, but you know that. So, if someone chooses to spend their own time and money making someone else money in exchange for a prostaff title, have at it.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Heck, I have a logo as my avatar that I volunteer for....I want people to look at it, join up, and further us as an organization. Is that wrong? Possibly.


No, it is not wrong and I commend you for the work that you do. I am trying to get more involved with duck hunting and volunteer opportunities as my interest for the sport grows, and could be looking to join something like you are a part of.

The problem comes in when guys start judging/ripping other people for the choices they make. Just because being on a prostaff isn't for you, doesn't mean you should feel the need degrade people who chose to do it. Most of these forums now consist of divided communities or little "clicks" and 90% of the threads are full of little school girl drama. Being on a prostaff or having a "crew" logo just aren't things that are anywhere near the top of my priority list when it comes to hunting, but I'm not going to knock guys who chose to do it because that's their choice. 

What ever happened to the threads where we talked about hunting techniques, decoy spreads, product reviews, etc?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

D-Fresh said:


> What ever happened to the threads where we talked about hunting techniques, decoy spreads, product reviews, etc?


They will return in September. Until then, enjoy laughing at the drama.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

"Myself, I'd never spend my time and $$$ trying to make someone else $$$."

Caddis, I'm assuming your self employed; what type of business do you own?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this is the best thread all spring.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this is the best thread all spring.


Yep...was getting kinda stale.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Water_Hazard said:


> Now I'm confused. Pro-staffers are not cool, but having a crew name with logo is.:help:
> 
> If someone could clear that up for me, it would be appreciated. I just want to portray the right image when I show up at the boat launch next season. Right now I'm gathering all my bands and putting them on a lanyard. Would it look o.k. if I wore 2 lanyards of bands or would that be overkill. Thanks in advance.



Ohhhhhhh boy, you're gett'in a little close to home WH :evilsmile.......:lol:


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> I've been thinking about pro staffing for Zong Bong for the last 5 years. I've just been too lazy to pick up the phone so far. Maybe tomorrow.




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.....This is some funny ****e, glad I clicked on this thread. :lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

KLR said:


> That was pretty douchey, not as douchey as the 50 guys that have never hunted with us that wanted to buy gear with the logo on it. It was done just for the hell of it. Should have recognized the opportunity to turn a profit on it and spent my time parking for geese. Ah Well.
> 
> 
> 
> Most definately wear both sets of bands. It would elevate you parking lot god-like status amongst those that consider 1 bird for every 3.8387 hours hunted and daily bag of 1.3 birds to be a worthwile pursuit. You might even get some groupies!!


So if I go with the crew name and logo, I should get matching shirts made? Then I should have extras made for people wanting to buy them? Maybe even vinyl graphics, licence plates, and hoodies. Should the crew leader also get a tatoo of the design?

Sounds easier just to shoot banded birds and sell the bands.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

flighthunter said:


> "Myself, I'd never spend my time and $$$ trying to make someone else $$$."
> 
> Caddis, I'm assuming your self employed; what type of business do you own?


The implied is, without compensation from the company. I spend money to get to work every day along with time at work, but I am also comensated in U.S. dollars far exceeding my expenditure to get to work. Not points to buy that companies product.

The idea of spending hours at shows during the year, gas money, miles on truck etc... all for points that you use to purchase that company's merchandise is just not appealing to me. It is for some, obviously, just not me. If they paid expenses plus $X/hour then I'd think differently.

Great idea by the outdoors companies though, great way to basically get a free marketing staff.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

KLR said:


> I view claiming "pro staff" status about the same as I do visible tatoo's.
> 
> My rule is this: For every visible tatoo, I down grade my initial impression of one's intelligence by 10%. So if at first you seem really bright (say better than 80% of the general pop.), and then I notice the barbwire tat + the DU logo, I figure you're borderline retarded.
> 
> ...


What if I was on a couple pro staffs and also had a naked lady/ tribal snake skull tatoo coming out of my shirt and up my neck??? What would you think of me??? :lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Water_Hazard said:


> So if I go with the crew name and logo, I should get matching shirts made? Then I should have extras made for people wanting to buy them? Maybe even vinyl graphics, licence plates, and hoodies. Should the crew leader also get a tatoo of the design?
> 
> Sounds easier just to shoot banded birds and sell the bands.


In my experience, yes. Create multiple lines of merchandise to appeal to the widest cross-section of waterfowlers as possible. You should then take out a second mortgage on your house to finance the creation of a large inventory of your products that will surely be in high demand.

The tattoo is a personal decision-it would definitely help your street cred and appeal to the mentally challenged that will ultimately end up on your pro-staff. I say go for it.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> The idea of spending hours at shows during the year, gas money, miles on truck etc... all for points that you use to purchase that company's merchandise is just not appealing to me. It is for some, obviously, just not me. If they paid expenses plus $X/hour then I'd think differently.
> 
> Great idea by the outdoors companies though, great way to basically get a free marketing staff.


I agree, great marketing ploy. Not for me either, but to some, it is something people enjoy doing for free. Seems kinda like any volunteer organization. People usually join them because they enjoy it, or like to be part of that particular organization. Everything people do isn't for monetary gain. If that was the case, we would work all fall instead of duck hunt.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

FullBody said:


> What if I was on a couple pro staffs and also had a naked lady/ tribal snake skull tatoo coming out of my shirt and up my neck??? What would you think of me??? :lol:


Two negatives make a positive. I would complement you on you on your success as a man and engage in some serious hero worship.


It helps that you are a giant.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

KLR said:


> Two negatives make a positive. I would complement you on you on your success as a man and engage in some serious hero worship.
> 
> 
> It helps that you are a giant.


Just made my day...now i just have to make sure my new tat will show up my neck when i wear my pro staff black hoodie. :cwm27:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

smoke said:


> These recent posts are a stark reminder of why I haven't been on this forum for months. With that being said, continue with all your retoric.
> 
> I for one have had enough the last two visits to last me another 5-6 months. This used to be a great forum, until we brought the fuge mentality over here!!! Retiring from MS once again...............
> 
> ...


That is what a part of these forums are for. If something offends you, you can ignore it, or state your view.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

KLR said:


> My rule is this: For every visible tatoo, I down grade my initial impression of one's intelligence by 10%. So if at first you seem really bright (say better than 80% of the general pop.), and then I notice the barbwire tat + the DU logo, I figure you're borderline retarded.


LMAO!
The first thing i thought of was the NBA (No Brains at All) league. The combined intelligence of the league might make double digits based on your theory.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

Water_Hazard said:


> That is what a part of these forums are for. If something offends you, you can ignore it, or state your view.


What, no comments yet about how birding is traditionally a rich man's sport, and pro-staffing can make what you already do a little more affordable? This being the internet, how'd it go four pages so far and no class-warfare overtones?? 

Compared to other forums, there's a distinct lack of MOAR OUTRAGE!1! going on here 


Good read, though, nice to see comments from both types of folks.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

FullBody said:


> Just made my day...now i just have to make sure my new tat will show up my neck when i wear my pro staff black hoodie. :cwm27:




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Dave, instead of goosemob stickers I think u need to get temporary tats made up.....lol


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

FullBody said:


> Just made my day...now i just have to make sure my new tat will show up my neck when i wear my pro staff black hoodie. :cwm27:


The answer is tattoo'd lanyard. That would be bad ass.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

KLR you think any visible tattoo makes a person's intelligence go down by 10 percent in your book? Ha what a joke. I guess I downgrade people on a post they make when they can't even spell tattoo...especially on a computer that most likely has spell-check.

On the topic of pro-staffing...cool if you wanna do it. Whatever lifts your skirt and if you truly believe the product is the best out there, more power to you. Just don't think for a second I'm gonna think you're gonna be a better outdoorsman than me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

BassFisher91 said:


> KLR you think any visible tattoo makes a person's intelligence go down by 10 percent in your book? Ha what a joke. I guess I downgrade people on a post they make when they can't even spell tattoo...especially on a computer that most likely has spell-check
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guess we know who has a visible tattoo. Do you have a sleeve?


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Couple things...

I think that it would be awesome if we organized a MichiganWaterfowl.com cage fighting league that runs from March through September. Have a beef with a post, air it out in the cage! We can sell tix to the events, get a TV contract, with the proceeds divided up to the contestants and then a certain percentage going back into habitat improvements in Michigan.

Second, my take on the whole pro-staff thing. Honestly I think it's a genious business model. I don't know who was the first to really start it, but they get a tip of the hat from me. 

You get free marketing/advertising, pro-staff members are the ones that the general public see most often rather it be at a show manning a booth or at the boat launch before/after the hunt. The pro-staffers are the ones most likely to come into contact with your targeted customer base rather that be in person or via various internet forums. This results in tons of free plugs for your company and all at minimal to no cost. Much much less than having someone on the payroll at least.

At the very least, each pro-staffer is likely to influence his buddies to buy a particular companies gear. When you start talking pro-staffs that number in the 1000's this is a pretty big "forced demand" for your product.

You have a captive customer base. Most of your pro-staffers are going to feel compelled to purchase and use only that company's merchandise, even items that they don't get for free/discounted prices. And even at the discounted prices, you're still making a profit. So every "pro-staffer" you add increases demand for your products while eliminating a potential customer for your competition. 

You get free field testing, come up with some item that you think might work, send it out to all your pro-staffers and have them use it for a while, take their suggestions and improve the product. Honestly this is a biggie I think. Consider how far waterfowl gear has come in the last 10 years or so, then think of when "pro-staff" got to be a big thing. Maybe I'm off, but I really do suspect that the gear we have today is a direct result of manufacturers utilizing a much much larger "test group" to help improve their products. Me personally, I'm pretty thankful for this last one. I know that I enjoy that there's so much quality gear available to us now.

So anyhow, pro-staff, don't pro-staff, like it, hate it. Whatever. If a guy/girl wants to pro-staff for whatever reason and it makes him/her feel good and they enjoy it, then have at it, why would anyone else want to take that enjoyment away from them?

For me, I just admire the guy who came up with the idea in the first place!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> KLR you think any visible tattoo makes a person's intelligence go down by 10 percent in your book? Ha what a joke. I guess I downgrade people on a post they make when they can't even spell tattoo...especially on a computer that most likely has spell-check.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I don't "think" that. It does. In my book.

To me it speaks of a lack of discretion and certainly doesn't speak highly of their decision making abilities.

My not using spell check speaks to my lack of attention to detail and my general attitude of not giving a sh_t. 

Take from it what you will, but there has been more than one prospective employee sitting across the desk from me that failed to get an offer because of it.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

1fish...well said.

Ive often thought that companies with pro staffs make more profit off thier staffers buying thier gear/product than the general consumer. Most staffers wont be caught dead using another companies inferior product, so they stock up on the companies gear and swag they staff for. The whole concept is genious....for the company.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

This is better reading than beating my head on the wall over season dates and common sense. 

It seems this thread has turned into a measuring contest using certain male members..... :evil:

My personal perception of a Pro Staffer is to respect their opinions, and take it into consideration on a product they push. However, I value the opinion of the guy or gal who makes a comment on a product that has nothing behind his name, simply becasue they use it and think it is all that. Like it or not, someone with a title is biased towards that title, it comes with the territory. Nothing wrong with it at all. Would I pro staff ? I dunno, i doubt it, partly becasue of the perceptions attached. I might if I truly believed in a product. I am not that good of a salesman anyway, if it looks like crap, smells like crap, it is crap. Usually those type of salesmen don't last long.


----------



## ThreeRackDrew (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never duckhunted before, can I just join a prostaff team or do I have to be asked first.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

ThreeRackDrew said:


> I've never duckhunted before, can I just join a prostaff team or do I have to be asked first.


Yep...just call any company that looks good to you in cabelas and tell them to sign you up.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> My personal perception of a Pro Staffer is to respect their opinions, and take it into consideration on a product they push. However, I value the opinion of the guy or gal who makes a comment on a product that has nothing behind his name, simply becasue they use it and think it is all that. Like it or not, someone with a title is biased towards that title


Exactly! I see on so many forums a person will ask a question about a particular product. This will quickly be follow with 10 guys with said products link in thier signature saying its "the best." I immediatly discredit all these responses.


----------



## ThreeRackDrew (Apr 20, 2011)

FullBody said:


> Yep...just call any company that looks good to you in cabelas and tell them to sign you up.


 HOw much does that usually run? I'm not familar with it.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)




----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

1fish said:


> Couple things...
> 
> I think that it would be awesome if we organized a MichiganWaterfowl.com cage fighting league that runs from March through September. Have a beef with a post, air it out in the cage! We can sell tix to the events, get a TV contract, with the proceeds divided up to the contestants and then a certain percentage going back into habitat improvements in Michigan.


It took 5 pages to find one intelligent comment! :lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


>


Any truth to the rumor that JF got that on his lower back before going to the pokey??


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

FullBody, no I don't have a full sleeve, just a couple tattoos on my arms. Concealed when I wear my work uniform for work. But I know a lot of people who do who are in no way lesser of a person when it comes to intelligence(or anything for that matter).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

KLR said:


> Any truth to the rumor that JF got that on his lower back before going to the pokey??


That is 100% true


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

FullBody said:


> That is 100% true


I hope you didn't see it, that you can validate that as true:lol:

Is the dog in the pic the one that got shot? Was talking to a guy in NC the other year that was at Foiles club the week after that happened.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


>




Tattoo on the lower back might as well be a bullseye.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

KLR, you're not giving a sh-- but in a managing position who is in charge of hiring people...interesting. You say you don't give a sh-+ yet care on how people express ideas and opinions. Haha very differing statements right there. 

Ok I'm done, I've made my statements and don't want to get this thread closed because of me. No real hard feelings KLR, I'm just very confused/interested in your thought process/opinions. In the end you're a waterfowler so I gotta like you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I hope you didn't see it, that you can validate that as true:lol:


Yanno...as I hit submit I thought that some wise***** might comment on that. :lol: I should have known better!!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BassFisher91 said:


> KLR, you're not giving a sh-- but in a managing position who is in charge of hiring people...interesting. You say you don't give a sh-+ yet care on how people express ideas and opinions. Haha very differing statements right there.
> 
> Ok I'm done, I've made my statements and don't want to get this thread closed because of me. No real hard feelings KLR, I'm just very confused/interested in your thought process/opinions. In the end you're a waterfowler so I gotta like you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For good or bad, like it or not, the fact is in most of corporate America, things like that do matter.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> KLR, you're not giving a sh-- but in a managing position who is in charge of hiring people...interesting. You say you don't give a sh-+ yet care on how people express ideas and opinions. Haha very differing statements right there.
> 
> Ok I'm done, I've made my statements and don't want to get this thread closed because of me. No real hard feelings KLR, I'm just very confused/interested in your thought process/opinions. In the end you're a waterfowler so I gotta like you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Certain things I take more seriously than others...

If folks like tattoos that's cool, just realize that perception is reality. Typically, you have between 10-30 seconds when first meeting someone in which they are forming their initial impressions, and those (if negative) are very hard to overcome. If I don't get "warm & fuzzy" immediately when meeting a new employee, I can only assume my customers won't either, then nobody makes any money.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

KLR said:


> Any truth to the rumor that JF got that on his lower back before going to the pokey??


I heard it was a pair of breasts he had put on his back.

KLR
Did you first love run off with someone that had tattoos?


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

KLR said:


> Certain things I take more seriously than others...
> 
> If folks like tattoos that's cool, just realize that perception is reality. Typically, you have between 10-30 seconds when first meeting someone in which they are forming their initial impressions, and those (if negative) are very hard to overcome. If I don't get "warm & fuzzy" immediately when meeting a new employee, I can only assume my customers won't either, then nobody makes any money.


And it's certainly not the same everywhere you go. In MI, it does seem like there's a direct correlation between visible tattoos and wages (I'm pretty sure you're required to have tattoos to work at the 7-11 by my house). Sure there are exceptions to the rule, but I spend a lot of time downtown and I don't see anyone coming out of office buildings sporting ink. I did however just spend a bunch of time in WA and OR--everywhere we went, tattoos. From bartenders to sales reps for distributors (not exactly a small-time gig) there was visible ink, or at least peeking out from below shirtsleeves. Piercings as well. I know where you're coming from KLR, when I had to interview people I always looked a little sideways at the visible ink--not because it meant they wouldn't be a great employee, I just had to wonder who the heck felt Wile E. Coyote was such an influence that he had to be permanently affixed to their forearm. Didn't stop me hiring someone, but still.


----------

